# The only way I can make money with wood



## Stormin (Oct 6, 2010)

I know this has been brought up many times before. So with tongue in cheek, here is how I make money with wood. Take a 50' Western Clear Cedar and some 4"X 5" fir timbers add a bunch of hardware. It's a done deal. Please don't take this to serious


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Can I ask you an electrical question? Just kidding. That's probably the most expensive project on this site! Strong work.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

No finish huh?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^laughing with Sam. Hard.


----------



## Stormin (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm sorry Sam I should have mentioned the bottom 10 ft and the timbers ( cross arms ) are finished with Pentachlorophenol I'm glad you guy's are seeing the humor in this. I should have mentioned that this distribution is being installed to supply power to a new type of Kiln in this area, used to remove the moisture from lumber. Instead of steam they are using large refrigeration compressors , like heat pumps to remove the moisture they will also use gas fired heaters and the end of the process to bring the moisture content down to 14%.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Did you raise the grain before you applied the PCP? Wetsanded or handrubbed?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Funny…


----------



## Stormin (Oct 6, 2010)

Bertha I have to confess I had a professional do the PCP. :>)


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL… watch, over the next 3 months every 3rd project will have something electrical in it.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah, but you cheated by having a lift. Where's your hooks/gaffs? Great project, and yes, I'm sure it will definitely be a very expensive one!!!!


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

Can you please explain the joinery? It seems like this might be an advanced technique, but it's hard to tell from the pics. Closeups would be appreciated. ;-)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you also build the one on the right in the second picture? It almost looks like a real tree - amazing work!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm curious about the lathe work: chisels you prefer, and the size and length of your tool rest.

Do you leave the marks from the centers on, or cut them off?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Let's see…you cut down a tree, cut off all the brances, then put it back up and put the branches back on.

Sounds sane to me!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice example of your current work. Absolutely electrifying! 
Thanks for making my day…A day without humor is just….revolting.


----------



## Stormin (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comments I'm glad you LJ's can see the humor in this. Verna we had to use a lift there was no more room on the pole for climbing, the hooks are in the truck. The joinery is good old fashioned butt joints.The one on the right was done by someone higher up. We didn't have a large enough lath so it had to be peeled. I just hope when we plug it in it doesn't glow.


----------

